# Empire Builder Car Numbers



## Landsend (Jun 16, 2005)

My wife will be taking our first train trip from Sandusky, Ohio to Oakland (Lakeshore Ltd, Empire Builder, Coast Starlight) in July with several stops along the way. I have found your forums to be very helpful for a new traverler like myself. We are really looking forward to the trip and have booked bedrooms and roomettes for the entire jouney. My question concerns car numbers - we will be in sleeper cars 0730, 0731 and 2730 as we make our way from Chicago to Portland. These numbers seem to have no relationship to the numbers that I have seen in pix of the Empire Builder or been referenced in the forum. Normally, I wouldn't be concerned, but Amtrak cancelled the Sandusky stop on the Capitol Limited without telling me, so I am not sure how on top of things they are these days. Do these car numbers sound right? Thanks for your help.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 16, 2005)

The car numbers on the tickets are not the same as physically painted on the cars. Each car has a little marquee, sort of like on the front of a bus, that can scroll through all the numbers (or they may physically put numbers in it) They never know which cars will be on which trains, so the painted on numbers can't be used.

Here is a picture of my wife and me on the EB last year. Note the car number on the far left of the picture. We were in 730 on the EB and I think 731 would be right next to it. Hope this helps.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 16, 2005)

730 would indeed be the car right next to 731. However I'm a bit concerned by the fact that the sleepers going to Portland should have numbers that begin with 27 and you've listed a couple of numbers that begin with 7, which are the sleepers to Seattle.

Did you book part of the journey in a sleeper and part in coach? Or are you going one way via Seattle and the other way via Portland?


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 16, 2005)

AlanB said:


> 730 would indeed be the car right next to 731. However I'm a bit concerned by the fact that the sleepers going to Portland should have numbers that begin with 27 and you've listed a couple of numbers that begin with 7, which are the sleepers to Seattle.
> Did you book part of the journey in a sleeper and part in coach? Or are you going one way via Seattle and the other way via Portland?


If they are making "several stops along the way," it's possible that they will be on the Empire Builder three separate times while heading west.

Anyway, line 730 is the sleeper that's right next to the dining car (it is one car forward of the diner). Line 731 is one car forward of 730. Since the train splits in Spokane (and to minimize/prevent coach passengers walking through sleeper cars), the Portland sleeper, line 2730, is placed at the rear of the train. Therefore, you'll have a long hike to go to the dining car. However, since the dining car goes to Seattle, that won't be an issue west of Spokane anyway. The Portland sleeper is three cars away from the sightseer lounge (IOW, there are two coaches between the Portland sleeper and the lounge). The lounge is also three cars away from the diner.

And, for anyone that's interested, here is the set of line numbers assigned to the Empire Builder cars (westbound, replace 7 with 8 for eastbound):

0710 - crew dormitory

0731 - Seattle sleeper (seasonal)

0730 - Seattle sleeper

Dining car

0711 - Seattle coach

0712 - Seattle coach

Sightseer Lounge

2714 - Portland coach

2715 - Portland coach

2730 - Portland sleeper

0709 - Chicago-Minneapolis local coach (seasonal)

0708 - Chicago-Minneapolis extremely large group booking overload coach (if available, very rare)


----------



## Landsend (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the helpful information. And yes, I am making two stops between Chicago and Portland (Williston, ND and East Glacier), thus the car changes.

I also have questions regarding luggage. I am debating whether to check our bags or keep them with us as carry-on. We will be packing for 16 days, so will have a fair amount. My questions are:

1. What is Amtrak's record for handling luggage and having it where it is supposed to be on time? Again, we are making several stops and will be needing the luggage at each stop.

2. If we carry-on, I understand that there is a luggage compartment on the lower lever of the superliner sleepers. Is there generally adequate room in this area even if the train is full? (I know that we will have to meet Amtrak's requirements for carry-on sizes.)

3. Does the Viewliner sleeper also have similar storage for carry-on luggage? We are taking the Lakeshore Limited from Sandusky, OH (no luggage check) to Chicago.

Thank you.


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 19, 2005)

The Luggage racks in the Superliners are always adequate since the only people using it are the people in that car. But, make sure you keep your valuables in the compartment with you (just in case, I've never heard of any issues with this but better safe than sorry). The Viewliners do not have the same luggage racks as Superliners, so I would reccomend checking to at least your first stop. Also check to make sure all of these stations offer checked luggage, some do, some don't. Finally, Amtrak has an excellent record of baggage handling, very rarely are bags lost, and even then they're usually just delayed and on the next train to your destination. Checked bags is the way to go if it's available, but don't forget to bring a small overnight with toiletries, medications, and a change of clothes for while you're on board.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 19, 2005)

As B51 mentioned, there are no luggage racks on the Viewliner cars. Since as you mentioned Landsend, there is no baggage check available from Sandusky, this could pose a bit of a problem for you.

This will limit you to two suitcases per person that must be of the correct size. If you are in a bedroom, then you should have no problem with 4 suitcases. In addition to a lot more floor space, one can place suitcases on top of the bathroom/vanity.

The roomette's do have some storage space, but it will not be able to handle 4 suitcases. Most likely the attendant will end up storing the extra bags in the vestibule of the car. If indeed you are in a roomette, then I might suggest that if convienent, you try to leave from Toledo where you can check your bags.

The Superliner's should pose no problem for you at all.


----------

